#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-14
<BugeyeD> anyone here successfully using a soft phone on linux with asterisk and port-nat'ing? iax2 or sip?
<BugeyeD> i've failed so far with sflphone, yate, and linphone
<BugeyeD> by port-nat i mean for example using port 12345 across the net and redirecting to 5060 (sip) or 4569 (aix2).
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-15
<holstein> BugeyeD: i could probably find an asterisk guy on IRC for you to talk to
<holstein> if you need
<holstein> i know a guy that used to have one setup and liked it
<jack__> ping anyone who is alive
<holstein> o/
<jack__> holstein: ping
<jack__> you there?
<holstein> jack__: yup
<holstein> whats up?
<jack__> redhat has an opening for frontline techsupport. think I should send the job description out to the ubuntu-nc mailing list?
<holstein> jack__: sure
<holstein> you can preface it like that
<holstein> *potentially OT community service announcement :)
<BugeyeD> holstein: if you can find him, just ask what soft phone he uses on linux. and thanks.
<holstein> BugeyeD:
<holstein> 13:09 < workGuitarman> holstein: ekiga or twinkle for sip on ubuntu
<holstein> says he likes twingle the best
<BugeyeD> holstein: thanks! i've heard of ekiga, but didn't notice either in the ubuntu repository yesterday when i was playing. i'll try both. does he ever use iax2 protocol instead of sip, and does he use any kind of port nat/redirection? of course you can try to connect the two of us if you don't wanna do the copy/paste thing. :)
<BugeyeD> they're both right there in the apt-cache output. and darned if there aren't even more that i didn't see somehow ... sheesh. yesterday was monday, wasn't it?
<holstein> BugeyeD: you can try and catch him if you want
<holstein> he's at work
<holstein> but, he was playing trogdor a minute ago
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> workguitarman
<holstein> IF you cant catch him
<holstein> i'll copy and paste :)
<BugeyeD> i just queried him, we'll see if he responds. thanks!
<_marx_> BugeyeD: just saw this off of /. http://planet.gnu.org/gnutelephony/?p=14
<BugeyeD> hey, cool!
<BugeyeD> bookmarked, thanks!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-16
<kaipanoi> anyone here use pure-ftpd much?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-19
<needhelp1> is anyone planing a meet up for the ugj ?
<holstein> ugj?
<holstein> ubuntu global jam?
<needhelp1> yeah
<needhelp1> do we actually meet up, or is it over irc?
<holstein> needhelp1: i think both :)
<needhelp1> whats the location of the meetups
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-20
<foxwolfblood> hello.
<holstein> o/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-03-13
<akgraner> hi all does oscalation hang out in here often?
<akgraner> if he's online today and I don't seem to see them can someone ask him to ping me please.  Thanks!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-03-18
<Christophanes> hello NC users!  =)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-03-18
<GTswagger> The call for speakers for the SouthEast LinuxFest ends soon.  So if you want to speak about your FOSS'y passions to a building full of Linux geeks in Charlotte, NC in June, get that submission in!  http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=18
